# Olympic recurve shooting 3D?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

there used to be an olympic bow division-recurve aided and for some reason it was eliminated right as lots of kids were buying recurves after watching Justin Huish had won his gold medal in 96


----------



## Dale Weiss (Nov 4, 2004)

*Olympic recurve at 3D*

J-san -- I tried shooting 3D one time. I am a FITA shooter also, and did not find 3D to be as challenging as trying to hit a little spot. Now, as for the bow, I use a Hoyt Gamemaster when and if I shoot 3D, but you are put at the closer ranges with a recurve, not at the hunter or unlimited distances. And one final thought. Walking a 3D course with a recurve is hard enough, let alone with V bars sticking out. Anyway, I have more fun shooting FITA targets than anything else. Good luck.


----------



## stickshooter (Sep 1, 2003)

A lot of clubs follow the IBO rules for equipment classifications. If you're not concerned about competition, you may shoot from whatever distance you desire. For competition, you will not be placed at the close stakes (max 25 yds) - those are for a recurve with no sight, no rest, no stabilizer (Traditional Class) or a recurve with no sight, but with a rest and a stabilizer no longer than 12 inches (Recurve Unaided Class). Once you put a sight on, you'll be shooting at longer distances and competing against compounds. Go to IBO.net to see the full set of rules and classifications. Our club uses NFAA rules, and the classifications are somewhat similar.

Bottom line - if you don't want to compete against compounds, then you'll need to ditch the sight and, in some cases, the arrow rest and the stabilizer.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

J-san said:


> I shoot an Olympic recurve and under FITA rules. In my state, MN, there aren't too many FITA tournaments, but 3D shoots are plentiful. I've given some thought to trying 3D, but wonder how well an Olympic recurve would do. I don't have the money to buy a compound. Has anyone tried shooting a recurve at a 3D? Can I just bolt on a multi-pin sight and use some shorter stabilizers?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I've thought about doing just what you are asking. I shoot Olympic style, and I've decided to throw some pin sights and a 12" stabilizer on the bow and shoot some ASA tournaments in the Bow Novice class. I'm sure I'll get some funny looks, but hey - it's all about having fun, isn't it?


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know how strictly the 3D shoot directors follow the rules, but I certainly don't want to have to go up against compounds if I'm going to take it seriously. The recurve unaided class sounds pretty good to me. I've started messing around shooting barebow with my W&W Infinite riser. I can't shoot without a rest as it would scrape up the carbon fiber part of the riser, but I can get some semblance of a group at 18 meters.


----------



## stickshooter (Sep 1, 2003)

J-san: Yes, the Recurve Unaided class would probably be your best bet. In your neck of the woods, you're more likely to find IBO shoots than ASA shoots. Unless the shoots are sanctioned shoots, the shoot directors usually aren't that concerned with checking your equipment - it's more of an honor system. For example, my club follows the NFAA classes, but no one checks my bow to make sure that the arrow plate doesn't extend more than 1/4" above the arrow, per the the traditional class restrictions.


----------



## IdahoFitaShooter (Jan 7, 2004)

*FITA Equipment for 3-D shoots*

Here in the Northwest, USA, there are really not many other kinds of shoots other than 3-D's. A few years ago, while attempting to get ready for the NAA National Field shoot in Spokane, Wa., I took my FITA recurve out on a few shoots with the intent of trying to develop some distance judgements and up and down, side-hill, etc. shots. It was a blast!!!  
As far as having a problem with draging the long stabilizer, sights, and every thing else around the woods, none of the 3-D shoots, and none of the NFAA field ranges prepared me for the difficulty of the angles and trails found when I went to the Nationals. (If you really want to experiance some physical challenging conditions and getting ready for hunting, please try to attend one of the NAA field shoots.
My understanding is that next year, Spokane will again be hosting one of these shoots.
Just my two cents.


----------

